# Ciao Ciao from Italy



## *Alessia* (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello to all girls from the eternal city… Rome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope of being able to learn many things thanks to your suggestions! This forum appeals to a bag to me!! 

Ciaoooooooo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ps. unfortunately my English is not optimal….patience please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 25, 2007)

Ciao. Welcome!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for joining!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 26, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 26, 2007)

welcome =)


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 29, 2007)

Ciao bella!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Janice (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Specktra, a pleasure to have you with us.


----------



## *Alessia* (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks to all girls for your warm welcome!


----------



## capellanadea (Apr 29, 2007)

Ciao ciao!


----------



## peanut (Apr 29, 2007)

Ciao! I just visited your beautiful city. Loved it!


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome! I'm Italian too, but florentine.


----------



## Sugarplum fairy (Apr 30, 2007)

WELCOME HERE


----------



## indaco (May 13, 2007)

Hi!! nsm forumina


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 13, 2007)

bonjourno =) i'm not italian but im moving there for 4 years in september ... where do you buy your mac in roma ?


----------



## Vale (May 13, 2007)

Benvenuta


----------



## red (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah Alessia, why don't you show us your Mac stash?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i visited Rome a few years back - such a beautiful place!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 18, 2008)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your English is perfectly fine!


----------



## samshabeby (Aug 18, 2008)

Ciao and Welcome...
I am also new here... I am Canadian, but currently living in Milano Italy.... it's great to see you here.
Have a great day Bella!!!
Hugs & Kisses
xXx


----------

